# Jedi mind trick (joke)



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2011)

Everybody spell the word silk out loud with me... 

Ess 
Eye 
El 
Kay 

What do cows drink?... 














Cows drink water. They make milk


----------



## Kristina (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL, I always say, What color are clouds? (White) What color is the snow? What color is plain paper? What do cows drink?

I also like...

Spell pot - p o t s
Spell spots - s p o t s 
Spell tops - t o p s
What do you do at a green light?


You go, silly!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't I have to have a mond to do this trick?

I really like Kristina's spelling one the best.... it almost got me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 3, 2011)

If this is a IQ test, I failed!! I fell for everyone of those!!


----------



## ascott (Sep 3, 2011)

DUNCE here...failed but had fun


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

You both get points for being honest, however.


----------



## ascott (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL


----------

